# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Ba phương tiện công cộng chính để di chuyển ở Singapore

## hangnt

*Những người đi du lịch tự túc ở Singapore sẽ thấy sự nhanh chóng và thuận tiện trong hệ thống phương tiện công cộng của đất nước này.* 

Có ba phương tiện chủ yếu để bạn chọn lựa là tàu điện ngầm, taxi và xe buýt. Bạn cũng có thể kết hợp cả 3 phương tiện này.
*
Tàu điện ngầm*


Tàu điện ngầm (MRT) là phương tiện đi lại nhanh và thuận tiện nhất ở Singapore, chưa kể mạng lưới các ga trải rộng khắp, đồng nghĩa với việc phần lớn các điểm tham quan chính của Singapore đều có thể đi bộ được từ ga MRT.

Bạn có thể mua vé lẻ cho từng chuyến đi, nhưng kinh tế và thuận tiện nhất là mua thẻ EZ-Link, một loại thẻ mà bạn có thể nạp tiền theo nhu cầu sử dụng. Thẻ có thể dùng cho cả xe buýt. Thẻ này cũng có loại dùng không giới hạn trong một ngày (10 SGD), 2 ngày (16 SGD) hoặc 3 ngày (20 SGD). Bạn có thể mua thẻ ở phòng vé TransitLink Ticket Office hoặc tại bất kỳ các ga MRT nào.

Những người dùng xe lăn và người khiếm thị, cũng như gia đình với xe đẩy em bé đều có thể sử dụng tàu điện ngầm ở Singapore một cách dễ dàng.

*Xe buýt*


Hệ thống xe buýt của Singapore có mạng lưới các tuyến xe rộng khắp đến hầu hết các địa điểm và là cách tiết kiệm nhất để đi lại, đồng thời cũng là dịp để ngắm nhiều cảnh đẹp.

Bạn có thể trả tiền vé xe buýt bằng cách sử dụng thẻ EZ-Link đã được nạp tiền trước, chính là thẻ dành để đi MRT. Bạn chỉ cần chạm thẻ này vào máy đọc thẻ đặt cạnh tài xế khi lên xe và hãy nhớ chạm thẻ lần nữa vào máy đọc thẻ đặt gần cửa ra, khi bạn xuống xe. Nếu bạn quên chạm khi xuống xe, bạn sẽ bị tính giá tối đa cho chuyến đi đó. Bạn cũng có thể trả tiền mặt, nhưng phải là số tiền lẻ chính xác.

Phần lớn xe buýt ở Singapore có điều hòa nhiệt độ và thiết bị trên xe khá tiện nghi. 

*Taxi*


Đi taxi sẽ thoải mái và đặc biệt tiện lợi nếu bạn muốn đến những địa điểm mà xe buýt hay MRT không đến được. Taxi tính tiền theo đồng hồ nhưng cũng có thể sẽ có phụ phí tùy vào thời gian (chẳng hạn như buổi tối muộn), địa điểm và hãng taxi lựa chọn. Để ước lượng số tiền phải trả, hãy hỏi tài xế về phụ phí và xin hóa đơn khi kết thúc hành trình. 

Bạn có thể vẫy taxi khi đứng bên đường ở phần lớn các địa điểm hoặc bằng cách xếp hàng tại những khu vực đợi taxi có sẵn ở phần lớn các trung tâm mua sắm, khách sạn và địa điểm tham quan. Nếu bạn muốn gọi taxi, bạn có thể gọi đến số đặt taxi chung. 

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

